# Feel pregnant still even though I am having my period! Tests negative yet still keep



## gemmy

Hi, I have found lots of similar threads on here so I know I'm not alone, but all those threads are out of date and haven't been followed up with the outcome, I'm hoping someone current has shared my experience!

I already have a son and fell pregnant two years ago. My periods returned last february and are pretty regular. When trying for my son I tracked my periods and ovulation. The month I did fall pregnant I felt different a week after ovulation I could already feel a strange sensation in my tummy - NOT cramps like with period - but a pleasent flutter which got stronger as he got bigger.

We were not trying for our 2nd yet but last month (3 weeks ago) we were ovulating and had unprotected sex. I realised this the following day when I thought I felt a sensation in my tummy - I checked my cycle to see where I was. I felt pretty chuffed at the thought of being pregnant working out my son would have just turned two if I were pregnant. So I waited two weeks until I was due last week and without a word of a lie my tummy felt just like I was pregnant again - everyday and everynight!

I tested early and at the weekend - all negative. I then started to spot brown slightly and felt like I should forget about it but couldn't. Still felt pregnant. Saturday and sunday I spotted ever so slightly. Monday I woke up feeling more on my period. Some red clots and dull ache in bottom of stomach. Thought then I definately do not feel pregnant. Bled more heavily enough for tampon. The last two days it has been very light - and today (thurs) practically finished. But what I can't get out my head is monday evening when the dull ache subsided the pregnant feeling returned and I still have it even now. Has anyone ever experienced this?? Could I be pregnant? Is it in my head? was my body preparing for pregnancy but now it's going back to normal? That i the only logical answer I can think of but driving me mad.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## xlouloux

The exact same thing has happened to me this cycle, So you're definately not alone. I tested after my "period" had finished and got faint lines on two tests and negative results on two tests. I had faint lines before my period but didn't count them because the tests I used aren't very reliable.

I have never been pregnant before so I know something different was happening to my body. My period pains were nothing like normal period pains, they were right down the centre instead of the sides, it felt like fluttering and even woke me up.

So it's been a week since my period and I still feel every little bit different. I plan on testing tomorrow and if it's negative, it seems mostly likely like a chemical pregnancy.

All I can advise is that you do another test, you body could of quite easily been preparing but then had a chemical pregnancy (although I hope not)

Sorry I cannot be any help, just wanted to let you know that you are not alone, good luck x


----------



## gemmy

Thanks for your reply loulou. It is good to know I am not alone. I do fear you may be right and it was a chemical pregnancy. I had that bubbly fluttery feeling in my tummy since a couple of days after bd and ovulation and still have it now despite having period. But all tests negative (even did one today!). I have another in the bathroom so if I still feel this way in another week I will test again. Good luck for you, that is pretty gutting getting a couple of faint lines then af. This feeling that we have is what I felt when I was actually pregnant, they say sometimes you just know - yes I guess it's body preparing for pregnancy - and now I feel pretty sad coz the feelings I feel now are probably my body going back to normal. I was clinging onto some hope reading about people that said they had periods and negative results throughout their pregnancies but that is pretty rare :( But I do hope that you and I fall into that category!!!! Good luck with ttc, hope you do get a bfp when you test x


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you, it's been really difficult after trying for so long. I have so many symptoms, It feels like my period is just beginning but ended a while ago! I'm so tired, having to take naps like I normally would when I'm on, I've had a really bad skin break out which usually happens before my period not after, cramps and the most obvious symptom is sickness, it comes and goes a random times and I've managed to throw up on an empty stomach.

I've been googling like mad looking for similar stories but decided what will be will be. I am atleast greatful now for knowing that we can actually conceive and I'm actually really looking forward to trying again seen as me and my partner were losing hope.

I've read lots of stories about women getting pregnant after chemical pregnancies, so if we're not already, I hope this is the case!! Best of luck to you, hope we both get the results we want soon! x


----------



## gemmy

That is a good way of looking at it - you know you can, so you will relax about it. Rotten symptoms for you though - I've felt sick but not been sick. Good luck and stay positive. It took me almost a year the first time for worrying and obsessing. Sometimes too many hours are spent googling the same things. But like you I know it's possible so not going to worry. x


----------



## preggohopes

thank god you started this thread!!! before dastardly AF showed up yesterday, i was so so sure i was pregnant! i thought i had all the text book symptoms -- veins on boobs, sore boobs, flutter in tummy, especially on the sides and under the belly button, a sudden nose congestion, constipation and even nausea. never been pregnant before, but i never experienced these symptoms in my earlier cycles. had a lot of brown discharge yesterday, with some tissue life stuff coming out(so sorry for TMI) and yet somehow, i still feel so so PREGNANT!!!! aaaarrgh. glad am not alone with these kind of thoughts:)


----------



## xlouloux

The symptoms just keep coming by the day and it's so horrible cause I know I'm probably not pregnant. I always symptom spot during the two week wait and the symptoms I get are always the same so I know something else has gone on!

Preggohopes have you tested yet?


----------



## gemmy

preggohopes you sure are not alone! I think some people are more sensitive to what's going on inside their bodies because when I was actually pregnant 2 years ago I couldn't believe how early the flutters were when other women don't feel anything. But we are worse off if it's a chemical pregnancy because most women would not even know. Along with all the other pregnancy symptoms you get - I've mainly just been weeing a lot and a bit nauseous - but it's that feeling in the tummy which is so unique - you know your own body and while other people might think it's wind or indigestion you know it's unique. But how devestating it is when af turns up because you have got your hopes up so high. I would have laid money on it, I thought it was a dead cert. But I have read some interesting stories on another forum where several people had the same thing and were still convinced they needed a scan. They had written over a year ago so I was hoping there would be an up date (clinging onto hope) but nothing. I posted this on there but nothing so put it on here too. Someone did say though that they had gone though their pregnancy with a period the first month and negative results until 6 weeks pregnant, but the dating scan proved they were 4 weeks pregnant when they had that period - that gave me some hope - but that must be rare! Good luck though girls, you never know x


----------



## josephine3

The same thing happened to me a month ago - here's my thread if you fancy a browse, and it does contain some useful links but its loooong lol 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...nt-but-had-negative-hpt-till-really-late.html

I have never been pregnant so dont know exactly how it feels but I certainly felt different and had loads of out of the ordinary symptoms - had a couple of faint hpts but negatie urine test at docs. they never sent me for a blood test tho.. said i was fine.. a few weeks later I started bleeding heavily after moving a beer barrel at work (which i now regret) and passed a long piece of tissue. :( I believe it was a pregnancy that wasnt healthy maybe.. im hoping my body was just practising and next time it will happen for real. 

After the bleeding, my symptoms and swollen tummy went away slowly. 

I hope this helps but hope your story has a better outcome!


----------



## josephine3

I also had the same feeling of symptoms after period, not before... I also found stories of women who test negative all through their pregnancy, tho this is rare.


----------



## xlouloux

Thank you josephine3 i'm reading it now, your test on page 7 looked it exactly like mine did the other day. I'm going to say sorry for your loss, because I believe that's what it was. We know our bodies better than anyone, I am also hoping that my body is just practising for the real deal! I'm also starting to question my dates from last month, see I had decided not to temp last month and use opks instead, I had 6 positive opks in a row every single day no matter what time of day, from cd14 to cd19. On cd20 it was finally negative, I have no idea when I ovulated and will never use opks again! So my dates vary due to that six day window. :(


----------



## gemmy

ohh i will look forward to reading that thread josephine, off to sleep now but will keep me busy tomo. thank you for your comments. it really helps to hear from people that go through the same thing. good luck to you with your bfp x


----------



## preggohopes

xlouloux i tested one day before AF, with negative results :( and the way AF is coursing right now is like a mighty slap on the face!!! :( but i felt so wierd this morning. i woke up because i felt like TMI WARNING an orgasm coming on, the same kind of contractions, obviously without stimulation, and i saw some brownish blood. and i felt yet another current like thing pass through my tummy in the afternoon. but i know better than to hope for a baby:( the doc told me not to bother coming back till i've missed my period, but i'm planning for a visit anyhow. 

really got to say ladies, this forum has helped me so much though i've been here only two days!!! thanks to all of you for sharing your thoughts:)


----------



## preggohopes

and josephine thanks for the link..am going through it right now. i keep thinking of the time when i finally get pregnant and then look back on all this hopeless hoping and say to myself it was worth it:)i'm sorry you had to go through that disappointment but lets not ever give up!!! :)


----------



## xlouloux

Sorry to hear preggohopes but you never know! I'm having more cramps yet again and I'm nowhere near ovulation yet. I simply cannot understand why I'm getting so many AF symptoms after a period! It's funny because a few days before my period I just had this real strange urge to test, I was gutted when AF arrived and usually I let that be that for another month and move on, but after she was gone again I had the strongest urge to test again. I will be testing again in the morning but I'm not looking forward to it I know what the result will be. Wether I was pregnant, am pregnant or not pregnant at all, I just want to know so that I can move on, try again and be happy.


----------



## preggohopes

xlouloux i wish you the bestest of luck!!!! i totally get what you mean when you say that you just want to KNOW what is going on. even though i'll know i'll feel crappy when AF comes along, sometimes i think that is better than the wait!!!!! lots of baby dust your way:)


----------



## gemmy

Ah thanks for the link Josephine, you went through a pretty rough time there, reading that I already knew the outcome but still read it hoping it would turn out differently. But yes, you are more prepared now and stronger! Shame about those unnecessary comments but you had lots of support.

I still have the feelings in my tummy and experienced something which I felt on the outside (like you did) - but I'm seeing it now as the end of whatever started. My period is only just ended. But I'll be ovulating again in a week, I'm not going to test but will definately bd and cross my fingers for next month.

Preggo hopes, Josephine and looloo - good luck with your BFP's keep us up to date :o)


----------



## xlouloux

Thanks, I tested again and it was ofcorse negative. I'm due to ovulate again soon though so hopefully this cycle will be ours x


----------



## josephine3

Aww thanks for reading my thread girls!!! means a lot... someone else on here also had a similar experience, didnt test positive until hcg blood test - unfortunately ultrasound showed she was pegnanct with twins but no hb. :(

Thanks loulou, i do feel like I had a loss but I cant prove it to anyone,:wacko: its not a nice feeling. I feel like Im not allowed to be sad about it somehow, although I am.

This thread I found on google has a much better outcome from the original poster: it is even longer tho!
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/Pregnancy_Tests/7_weeks_late_Still_negative_hpt_s_/
I did a lot of searching on this online and as you say a lot you never find out the outcome but this has a few outcomes from different people. it made me feel a lot less crazy too to realise there are so many women out there going through this.

Good luck everybody its a stressful time hold it together! :flower:
:dust: to you all for sticky babies xxx


----------



## jrwifey18

Wow I'm so happy I'm not alone with this one. I was so convinced I was preggo last month I had alot of symptoms really sleepy,peeing alot,waking up soo hungry , the feeling sick and my period was late a week something it never does the fist test i took had a faint positive but every test i took after that was negative and then my peruod came but it was vvveeerrry light which is strange cause im a very heavy bleeder


----------



## Butterfly89

I'm not sure! I had so many symptoms, then I was 3 days late for the first time EVER in my life (except with my chemical) and then it came, and it only lasted 2-3 days. It ALWAYS lasts at least 5 or 6 days! Weirdest period ever. Two of the days were basically spotting but the first day was pretty heavy, so I dunno. Never got a positive test though so I doubt it was a chemical again.


----------

